# Poor Charlie had a tooth pulled today



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Charlie gets allergies sometimes that make both his eyes puffy when he has been playing in the grass. I give him Benedryl for it. Well two days ago one of his eyes got puffy. I gave him Benedryl but it looked worse last night and when I wiped his face some blood came to the surface. I took him to the vet today and he said it was an accessed tooth - one of the big ones in the back. He showed the tooth to me after it was pulled. He apparently cracked it on something and the nerve was exposed. He offered to keep Charlie overnight as it was late in the day but I decided to bring him home as the clinic is not staffed at night and I thought he would be more comfortable at home. He is my shy boy and doesn't like strangers. He is asleep in his bed now. Poor baby, it had to hurt.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a sheltie that had exactly the same thing. She walked around with her mouth just slightly open for a couple of days, before we caught on. She broke it on a stuffed hoof.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't know what Charlie was chewing when he broke it. I give him beef trachea rings and bully sticks. I think he picked up something he shouldn't have outside when I wasn't looking.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh no! I hope that he recovers quickly. Dogs are so amazing. I would be whining constantly if my tooth hurt! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww Terri , Give Charlie a big kiss from me. how does he seem now? I hope he feels all better soon !


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope he feels better soon! He is lucky to have such a good chi mommy!

Hugs for Charlie and an extra hug for Taz too!



On a side note oh my goodness Krystal I love your new siggy! That is just plain adorable!!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your concern! He is feeling better today. Still has some swelling and will be on an antibiotic. I am giving him lots of lap time and extra attention!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm sure he feels much better after having it removed. Lots of love to little Charlie! <3


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Charlie. Glad he's feeling a bit better!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

